# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Te lang ongesteld

## Obo

Hoi,

Ik neem sinds een dikke week de pil en ben nog steeds ongesteld (9 dagen), dit is voor mij heel lang, meestal heb ik maar 5 dagen mijn maandstonden. Dit is de eerste keer dat ik de pil neem en ik denk dat het misschien daarom is dat mijn menstruatie anders verloopt, kan dit? Het bijkomende probleem is wel dat ik ook al 9 dagen enorm veel buikpijn heb, ook wordt de menstruatie niet minder, het wordt afgewisseld door bijna niets tot normaal bloedverlies. Normaal heb ik 2 dagen bijna niets, dan heel erg en dan weer twee dagen bijna niets, ik snap niets meer van mijn eigen cyclus. Het probleem is ook dat ik een koperspiraaltje heb (spiraaltje om zwangerschap te voorkomen & pil tegen acné). Eigenlijk hebben ze dus niet veel met elkaar te maken want in het spiraaltje zitten geen hormonen. Nu ben ik gewoon bang dat er iets mis is met m'n spiraaltje al dat ik ook denk dat dit waarschijnlijk niet kan omdat de pil daar eigenlijk geen invloed op zou kunnen hebben.. Ik vraag mij gewoon af of het kan dat de menstruatie heel anders verloopt bij de eerste keer innemen van de pil, dat deze langer duurt en op een andere manier verloopt. Ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen want ik ben behoorlijk ongerust!

Groetjes obo.

----------

